# 14 vintage cameras new homes needed



## silkyjnr (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi

I have been given 14 (more to come) vintage cameras from my dad (retired professional photographer) who has just downsized his house.

I am looking to sell them to a good home... 

they are as follows: 
1. Rolleicord III (close to mint, with original leather case)
2. Voigtlander Brilliant Bakelite (close to mint, with original leatehr case)
3. I think the next is a Lipca (LippischeKF) Rollop Automatic (camera is close to mint, leather case in bad condition)
4. Dallmeyer Press Camera Reflex F/3.5 5" lens (showing its age)
5. Dallmeyer Press Camera Reflex F/3.5 6" lens (showing its age)
6. Ensign Popular Reflex (showing its age)
7. I cant identify the make but it is circa 1900 with a Unicum Bausch & Lomb lens (showing its age)
8. Polaroid 104 land camera (close to mint)
9. Polaroid 320 land camera (close to mint)
10. Polaroid J66 land camera (close to mint)
11. Polaroid SX-70 (close to mint)
12. Polaroid Multishot 102 (passport camera)  (close to mint)
13. Kodak Duaflex II (close to mint)
14. Kodak Bantam Colorsnap (close to mint)
2 wooden tripods and a tripod from the 60s

If anyone is interested or could help me I would really appreciate it (I can post images if it helps)

Thanks

Richard


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 3, 2013)

lot of polaroid's there. did you dad do a lot of vintage *cough* boudoir *cough* shoots?


----------



## silkyjnr (Jan 3, 2013)

lol... who knows he was a player in his day


----------



## silkyjnr (Jan 3, 2013)

I also have a load of photography magazines from the 60s through to the 90s, if anyone is interested


----------



## terri (Jan 3, 2013)

silkyjnr said:


> I also have a load of photography magazines from the 60s through to the 90s, if anyone is interested


Hi Silkyjnr, and welcome to TPF.      We have a guideline against cross-posting, and I see that you have posted the identical thread in the Buy & Sell forum - which is the better place.      I am closing this thread, and if anyone wants to chat more about what you have available, please see the same thread in Buy & Sell.

thanks!   Good luck with the sale.


----------

